# How to make a trailer welcoming :)



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

putting hay inside with some favorite goodies, might help


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Make sure your not driving like a lunatic

If your horse was ok with the trailer but then all of the sudden NOT ok with the trailer- this lead me to believe this is a driving issue (plus gong from light grey to white isnt that big of a deal).

take your time when changing lanes. Don't curb check. Don't accelerate after a turn UNTIL your trailer is in line with your vehicle....Horses tend not to appreciate driving with someone who thinks hes the next dale earnhart...


----------



## rmax (May 10, 2012)

I had a problem with my bp mcbride,horse was used to a 2+1 gooseneck.Painted the inside white, put in a drop window, and took out the divider. When I load I open everything up and it seems to make a big difference.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, let me tell you a little story....
Standardbred barn. Filly was there for starting and was supposed to go back home. The grooms tried 3! weekends to load her....with halter, in driving tack, drugged up to her ears.....nothing. Not one step forward in the trailer. After watching the drama I went to ask if I could help(letting the men try first, of course, what does a woman know after all;-)).
The trailer had no rubbermats, just bare aluminum floor. So I suggested to put some straw down. And on she went. 
So, could be that your horse slipped. Not saying that you have no mats, lol, but a little straw or shavings might help. And an opening on the other end. And lights.


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

he gets ALOT of food  i just started to notice it, so i thought i would act fast, he gets along of hay, matting with shaving and for the driving part, my grandpa drives us around.. he may listen to pearl jam.. but does not drive like it LOL slow and steady  just wanted home ideas  :wink:


----------



## Mustard Seed Stables (Nov 1, 2012)

Do not push him on the trailer! let him do it when he wants. take 10 mins out of every day to work with him. walk him up to it as close as he will get to it, give him a treat.take a wide circle and come right straight back to the trailer. keep doing when ever he gets closer give him a treat. the closer he gets the more loving and treats he should get! when he finnally gets on have grain ready for him on the trailer! close the door behind him let him eat his grain then when he is done back him off. then do it again if you want but if you think he will not go back on again do not put back on you want to end on a good note so he remembers that it is safe to be on the trailer! _*That is how i trained all my horses to do it, now they all go on and off like a charm*_!


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

we have been  i have been told he thinks he is to big for the trailer.. he is a short and CHUNKY pony..


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

If the horse went in fine before and there were no bad instances when trailering, I don't think it has anything to do with the trailer itself. I doubt that the horse thinks he's too big for it and that he doesn't like the trailer itself.

It is possible that he knows that when he gets trailered, he has to work when he gets to the destination. Does he have a hard time going in to come back home?

I wouldn't use food or treats to bribe him to go in. That can easily cause worse issues later on. He can figure out that if he refuses other things, you'll give him a treat to do what you want. He'll end up being the one calling the shots. 

Honestly, I think you need to step and take charge of the situation. He needs to do what you ask without questioning it. It shouldn't matter what type of trailer you use. 

Don't think of it as getting him to want to be in there. Of course they aren't going to want to go in and they aren't going to want to work either. If we let them have the choice, they would choose to be in a pasture eating all day. 

When I work with a horse on trailering, I want them to choose to be in the trailer. Not that they want to be in there but that they'd rather be in there. Once I get that idea across, I don't have much problem no matter what trailer I put them in. Work them outside the trailer and let them rest inside. Don't use treats, hay or feed as their reward. Getting to rest and maybe a rub is reward enough for them.

Practice over several days until its no longer an issue. Take charge and be the one in control and a leader for the horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

If the horse is frightened by the looks of it you could always try opening all of the windows, other doors to lighten up in the trailer. then you can bring it to his favourite place he likes to go, such as his pasture or a riding area if he likes to work. And place the trailer in the doors so that in order for him to get to his happy place is to go through this scary object. But this is only an idea if your trailer has to doors that come out the other.  good luck!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I have shared this on another thread. I worked with this horse for friend for one week. 

Loading a horse - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow thats so cool! what techniques did you do to make him go right in? I'de like to try it! ahaha


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

To put it simple, work them outside the trailer and lt them rest in the trailer. I start with lunging. Enough to get them breathing heavy. At that point I bring them to the trailer, just to let them rest at the trailer. If they sniff or investigate the trailer, I let them. If they back away, back to work they go. 

When they start to stand calmly just outside the trailer, I use the sending exercise, just like lunging but in half circles. I use their forward momentum to send them into the trailer. Usually, they'll balk or back out right away, so back to work again. They figure out that if they stay in, they can rest. 

Finally, when they do stay in, I'll try backing them out just a step. They usually back all the way out so I work them some more. You know that they choose to be in when you try to back them a step or two, release the pressure and they go back forward. That's the point where they will load themselves like he does in the video. 

The method is from Clinton Anderson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

sweet! but i'm guess you wouldn't be able to do this method with a split trailer right? Because that's what I have.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Even if you have a straight load or split load, it should work. I've seen it done with a bigger trailer but the opening in the back was half the width of the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

aaaah i see


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ohh the terrible trailer loading....
Took me 2 years until I could get Rebel off the property 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Ohh the terrible trailer loading....
> Took me 2 years until I could get Rebel off the property
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow really??


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sometimes horses can get a bit claustrophobic. We have had that issue with a couple over the years. It was solved by either removing the divider or swinging it out of the way to give them more room.
I am a big fan of the Clinton Anderson (and a few other similar pro's methods) on loading. The information now available to horse owners is a god-send to horses and their peeps!
Good luck to you on solving your problem.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Is your trailer ok as far as sticky brakes, bearings, bad tires, flooring etc. There may be something wrong with your trailer. I would rule it out.


----------

